# McLaren MP4-12C: Diamas Professionali/Siramik Glasscoat- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Diamas Professionali: Aggregated Diamond Nanorods.*

_In conjunction with Siramik Glasscoat, Gleammachine Detailing would proudly like to introduce the new and unique liquid protection technology for vehicle paintwork, wheels & plastics "Diamas Professionali"

Siramik Glasscoat are proud to be the first paintwork protection brand in the world to introduce a true diamond coating for vehicle paintwork. Over 12 months of research, testing and development have now come to fruition, and can now unleash the ground breaking technology of "Daimas Professionali".

Diamas Professionali contains aggregated diamond nanorods, sometimes referred to as ADNR's, with this we have taken liquid protection to the highest possible level, where crystal clear paintwork is the result of an optically clear coating that will not mute any metallic flake, pearl or solid colour, meaning the paint you choose is the paint you see.

It is commonly known that diamonds are the hardest material known to man, not to mention the most precious. Diamas Professionali utilizes ADNR's in sizes no greater than 3-4n, meaning on a nano scale these are used as an anchor for the coating which in turn strengthens the layer applied, giving a more stable protective barrier, as a whole ADNR's have a combined strength of which has been measured at stronger than a diamond itself.

*Why is Diamas Professionali different to other coatings?*

Diamonds have a high refractive index meaning light does not pass straight through, but bounces back and forth. Diamonds also exhibit fluorescence giving an appearance of multiple light sources that provide the "prism" effect, whilst the dispersion of light is only moderate the refractive index allows light to hit the paint particles, bounce back and around & not straight through, making the particular paint type outstanding in class, enhancing the particles and allowing the owner to see the true value of the paintwork beneath the protective layers._






The vehicle in question receiving a light 2 stage machine polish to remove some dealer inflicted defects and prime the surface ready for coatings.





With the machining completed, the paintwork was fully panel wiped to remove any trace of oils/carriers.

2 coats of Siramik Ultima were applied to the paintwork and plastics to form the base for the Diamond coating.



Siramik HR (heat resistant coating) applied to the hot areas.



A period of 3 hours was then left before Diamas Professionali was to be applied.
Pictures below after all coatings applied and left to cure for the next 18 hours.







The following day, the coated areas received a wipedown with Siramik SC-Mist and the results are truly dramatic in terms of gloss and flake under lighting, albeit hard to capture in pictures. The video walk round in natural lighting helps some way to highlight the remarkable finish left by this unique coating.






*Results.*



















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

very very nice car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Rob. After I was lucky enough to have a good drive of one of these on the roads a year or so back, it gives me the fizz every time I look at one! Particularly in such a stunning colour. That's Volcano Red if my inner nerd is on form?

I'm loving SiRamik too, even the standard glass coat has now been on my Wife's BMW 1-Series for 18 months and it's still repelling dirt and beading superbly. Can't fault the stuff.

Nice work as always.

Jon


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lovely work on a stunning car. 

Any news on availability, cost and place to order?

Regards,

Richard


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top work as always, love the colour just stands out


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

Stunning Rob


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I :argie: Mclarens

I :argie: even more shiny ones!

Niiice!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazing gloss and shine! Excellent work on a beautiful car.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Stunning! Is it necessary to apply SC Ultima before Diamas professionali


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning Rob. After I was lucky enough to have a good drive of one of these on the roads a year or so back, it gives me the fizz every time I look at one! Particularly in such a stunning colour. That's Volcano Red if my inner nerd is on form?
> 
> I'm loving SiRamik too, even the standard glass coat has now been on my Wife's BMW 1-Series for 18 months and it's still repelling dirt and beading superbly. Can't fault the stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon, yes Volcano Red indeed.
Siramik coatings are excellent, and proving innovative in moving forward and not resting on their laurels.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Stunning! Is it necessary to apply SC Ultima before Diamas professionali


Thanks, it is not necessary, although you would require more layers of the Diamas to reach the same effect. Generally you would apply 1 layer of HR (heat resistant ) 1 layer of Ultima and then subsequent layers of Diamas, although the beauty of the coatings are their versatility.



fethead said:


> Lovely work on a stunning car.
> 
> Any news on availability, cost and place to order?
> 
> ...


Thank you Richard.

These coatings are accredited detailer only products, although you can purchase the wonderful SC15 coatings which are designed for enthusiast use.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I don't get this? The coating contains diamonds that make the light bounce in different directions so I understand this, but if diamonds are the hardest substance known to man...surely this would scratch the paint? If they're big enough to refract the light then surely they are big enough to mar the paint? Not trying to be awkward but it sounds more like marketing science fiction!
By the way can't fault the car our the finish!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Lovely car. Let's hope it wasn't the same one totalled on the M40 yesterday!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Sorry I don't get this? The coating contains diamonds that make the light bounce in different directions so I understand this, but if diamonds are the hardest substance known to man...surely this would scratch the paint? If they're big enough to refract the light then surely they are big enough to mar the paint? Not trying to be awkward but it sounds more like marketing science fiction!
> By the way can't fault the car our the finish!


We went through this the other day with someone of the same vein regarding how the diamonds work.

The diamonds are milled to 3-4n in size, as it states, this would make the coating no different to apply than any other normal ceramic coating that contains high content silica, silicon etc etc everyone classes this a different term, so application doesn't create any issues, none that as stated in any ceramic would cause, its once the coatings dry that the diamonds come into play, for example take a ceramic coating, now if the particles in these were actually in glass form they would scratch but as they are in a liquid form they dont, its only when the coating is cured that it creates a glass layer, the diamond coating works in exactly the same way except that once it is cured the the light being transferred back also has the light refraction of diamonds to navigate other than just a glass layer.

Hope this helps.

Great finish by the way Rob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> We went through this the other day with someone of the same vein regarding how the diamonds work.
> 
> The diamonds are milled to 3-4n in size, as it states, this would make the coating no different to apply than any other normal ceramic coating that contains high content silica, silicon etc etc everyone classes this a different term, so application doesn't create any issues, none that as stated in any ceramic would cause, its once the coatings dry that the diamonds come into play, for example take a ceramic coating, now if the particles in these were actually in glass form they would scratch but as they are in a liquid form they dont, its only when the coating is cured that it creates a glass layer, the diamond coating works in exactly the same way except that once it is cured the the light being transferred back also has the light refraction of diamonds to navigate other than just a glass layer.
> 
> ...


Thank you Russell for the detailed information.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Sorry I don't get this? The coating contains diamonds that make the light bounce in different directions so I understand this, but if diamonds are the hardest substance known to man...surely this would scratch the paint? If they're big enough to refract the light then surely they are big enough to mar the paint? Not trying to be awkward but it sounds more like marketing science fiction!
> By the way can't fault the car our the finish!


Thank you for your comments, can I ask what is your take on traditional Silica/Quartz content coatings? Based upon your theory above, sand would have the same effect surely?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunner Rob


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Rob. Looks exceptional mate.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Thank you for your comments, can I ask what is your take on traditional Silica/Quartz content coatings? Based upon your theory above, sand would have the same effect surely?


Wrongly or rightly I assumed the silica was in a solvent to keep it in a liquid state until they cured/solvent evaporates and then crystalising to make the hard glass protective layer. Diamonds though I'm not sure can be made into liquid? Also thinking about it diamonds that are not polished, aren't particularly reflective either. I appreciate that as you aren't the chemist that created the product you may not be able to answer the questions.

Please note I'm not knocking the product, and the results do look fantastic, but more that I'm just curious!:thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Stunning work as per usual!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome work Rob, outstanding finish on a stunning car mate.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

mattthomas said:


> Stunning work as per usual!





unique detail said:


> Awesome work Rob, outstanding finish on a stunning car mate.:thumb:


Thanks Matt & Andy, much appreciated.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Rob:thumb:


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

hey awesome job rob as always


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

lovely job, what have you used on the tires? they look perfect, can tell they are clean, but haven't got a fake shine.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Floyd said:


> lovely job, what have you used on the tires? they look perfect, can tell they are clean, but haven't got a fake shine.


I reckon he would have used Zaino on the tyres but I'm sure Rob will confirm.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That Looks very glossy indeed


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Nice work Rob:thumb:





khurum6392 said:


> hey awesome job rob as always





Floyd said:


> lovely job, what have you used on the tires? they look perfect, can tell they are clean, but haven't got a fake shine.





SKY said:


> I reckon he would have used Zaino on the tyres but I'm sure Rob will confirm.





WHIZZER said:


> That Looks very glossy indeed


Thanks guys, much appreciated.

Yes tyres degreased and then dressed with Zaino.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Siramik certainly seems to work well, the attention to the polishing stage is a must though. Great job on a lovely motor!


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

That is fantastic!!! Bet the owner was made up with you!!! Well done


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Andys4vrs said:


> That is fantastic!!! Bet the owner was made up with you!!! Well done


Thanks Andy, yes one of my long term repeat customers, been using me since 2009.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Cracking job mate:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor & nice work :thumb:


----------



## Dada (Aug 5, 2015)

Job to be proud of! I understand it is not daily driven car, but how is it going so far with that coating on it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one rob, beautiful cars these and it looks as it should now


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning thing


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Achingly gorgeous! I'm so in lust!


----------

